

Show HN: A simple register-based virtual machine - stevekemp


======
stevekemp
The last time a small C-based virtual machine was posted it went down very
well [1]. So I'd be curious if there is any interesting feedback here.

The code is pretty well organized, and when it was posted to Reddit there were
a few comments mentioning the readable implementation.

This is a stack-based virtual machine which is simple to embed and extend with
custom opcodes, and while the existing instruction-set isn't huge it is
sufficient to write toy-programs and be an interesting learning-experience.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8130413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8130413)

